# Today on Ro!



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2008)

[align=center] :mrsthumper: Hey all bun lovers! Yeah!:rabbithop[/align]





[align=center] *TODAY ON RO!*[/align]

[align=center] *04-26-08-Saturday!*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center] Snowy is still having issues with Tulluha's tummy.[/align]

[align=center]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34964&forum_id=16[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center] Still not sure Thumper is okay:?. Say your prayersray:.[/align]

[align=center] http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35270&forum_id=16[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center] Check out this blog! Whoohoo![/align]

[align=center]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32547&forum_id=6[/align]

[align=center] Check this out-a flying bun![/align]

[align=center] http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35398&forum_id=1[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]* Who's today's Mystery Bun?*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center] [/align]


----------



## Alexah (Apr 26, 2008)

I know that bunny...it's the cutie Ookpik...whose name I love, but can never spell !


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2008)

Man, you're good, yep! That's Ookpik!

(I've even tried to make it hard, lol!)


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 26, 2008)

Aww!! You mentioned Teddy!! Thank you!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Aww!! You mentioned Teddy!! Thank you!


Of course I did, Rosie!:biggrin2: You're so welcome!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Apr 26, 2008)

It's Ookpik! Muffy's younger twin :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 26, 2008)

[align=center]gumbo1993's bunny,*GUMBO*, turns three today!!![/align]
[align=center]Slaves celebrating with him are:[/align]
[align=center]*MIKESCONE*! and *LILANGELHOTOTS*! [/align]
[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVERYONE!!!!* [/align]


----------



## Becca (Apr 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday everybody


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh poop! I totally forgot about the birthdays:shockI even had made notes:?). I apologize everyone.


[align=center]*Happy Birthday!*[/align]


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2008)

How do you get to post the today on RO bit?
I really want to do it 
Or do you have to be a mod or a friend or something>???????????


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 27, 2008)

It's a mod job


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2008)

Awww


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2008)

How do you become Mods


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 27, 2008)

*Woohoo! One of my buns was themysterybunny!! I've waited for this day! I'll go tell her she's famous.*

*Good job on the guessing Alexah & Pixie!!*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm thinking I used Newt before.... I can't remember. That's why I made a photo bucket so I can kinda keep track LOL!


----------



## Becca (Apr 28, 2008)

HOW DO YOU BECOME A MOD? OR SOMETHING SPECIAL LIKE THAT.:X














:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 28, 2008)

We sometimes do call-outs. At the moment, we aren't "hiring" new mods because we are about to change hosts (it won't affect the address, just the pages will be a bit different).

Usually PIPP will post something.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 28, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVERYONE AND EVERYBUN 

*Jan


----------

